# [V] erschenke... mehr oder weniger einen Tobii Eyetracker 4C



## McDrake (7. Dezember 2020)

Jungfräulich verpackt, aber keine Garantie mehr druff.

Warum?
Hatte einen 4C schon länger im Gebrauch, der rauchte ab, bekam von Tobii einen neuen Zugesandt, hatte aber gleichzeitig einen weiteren gekauft, weil ich Elite (und inzwischen auch Division) nicht mehr ohne spielen wollte:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYlHbjWLQ_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


(Sieht man Head/Eyetracking in Aktion)

Nun liegt das zweite Teil im Schrank. Und wenn mein aktuelles Teil seinen Geist aufgibt, werde ich zur neueren Version greifen.
Hat technisch aber keinen Einfluss.

Was für Spiele werden unterstützt?
Soll ja auch benutzt werden.
Tobii Gaming | PC Games with Eye Tracking. Top Games from Steam, Uplay

Das Problem sind die Versandgebühren.
Falls sich hier ein STAMMUSER dafür interessiert, bitte melden.
Da werden wir sicher einen Weg finden.


----------



## Loosa (7. Dezember 2020)

Huii, das klingt wirklich verlockend. Sogar sowas wie Ori wird unterstützt? Aber ich schätze mal, je nach Genre mal mehr mal weniger nützlich? Bei Shootern dürfte es ja wahrscheinlich am meisten helfen.
Wie das bei Elite helfend eingreift macht das Video aber nicht unbedingt deutlich. Echt brauchbar?
Aus Entwicklersicht ist das System auch spannend.

Wenn du dich wirklich davon trennen willst strecke ich mal leise mein Händchen hoch.


----------



## McDrake (7. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Huii, das klingt wirklich verlockend. Sogar sowas wie Ori wird unterstützt? Aber ich schätze mal, je nach Genre mal mehr mal weniger nützlich? Bei Shootern dürfte es ja wahrscheinlich am meisten helfen.
> Wie das bei Elite helfend eingreift macht das Video aber nicht unbedingt deutlich. Echt brauchbar?
> Aus Entwicklersicht ist das System auch spannend.
> 
> Wenn du dich wirklich davon trennen willst strecke ich mal leise mein Händchen hoch.



Es sind schon "spezielle" Games, welche unterstützt werden.
Bei UBI-Titeln funzt das Teil tadellos.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_2444OVpLbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


(Die blauen Umrandung des "Fokus" sieht man natürlich nicht, ausser man schaltet sie ein)

Bei Eurotrucker muss man selber ein wenig mit den Settings probieren.
Auch bei ARMA funzt das Ding.
Bei F1 2020:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_3VXSdTQmEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Keine Ahnung, inwiefern da die Publisher das Teil unterstützen und wann nicht :/


----------



## MrFob (7. Dezember 2020)

Coole Aktion. Mit meinem Nystagmus kann ich das Ding leider nicht verwenden, aber sehr nett, dass du das in der Community verschenkst.


----------



## Loosa (7. Dezember 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es sind schon "spezielle" Games, welche unterstützt werden.
> Bei UBI-Titeln funzt das Teil tadellos.



Hah, Assassin's Creed Syndicate hab' ich gerade angefangen (bis Valhalla günstiger wird)! Und Division wird mit etwas Hilfe dann vielleicht spielbar. 
Hab mal einige der Blogposts/Videos angeguckt. Wenn man den Kopf bewegt und sich dadurch die Kamera dreht muss das wohl ineinander greifen, sonst wäre das ja eher kontraproduktiv.

Von dem System hatte ich auf jeden Fall schonmal gehört. Ich wusste aber nicht, dass es doch recht breit eingesetzt werden kann und immer noch weiterentwickelt wird.
Mal gucken wer sich sonst noch meldet, aber Interesse ist auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## golani79 (7. Dezember 2020)

Coole Aktion .. bin aber wohl ein wenig zu spät ^^

Wäre definitiv interssant für Flugsims als Alternative zu TrackIR.


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Coole Aktion .. bin aber wohl ein wenig zu spät ^^
> 
> Wäre definitiv interssant für Flugsims als Alternative zu TrackIR.



Flugsims unterstützen das Ding leider zZ relativ wenige.
Zwar steht da, dass zum Beispiel Sturmovik unterstützt wird, braucht dann aber Zusatzsoftware ( vJoy).
Also bissl fummelig zum einrichten... je nach Game.


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wie das bei Elite helfend eingreift macht das Video aber nicht unbedingt deutlich. Echt brauchbar?


Ganz vergessen:
Damit schwenkt die Kamera automatisch mit den Augen mit.
Also wenn ein Objekt normalerweise aus dem starren Sichtfeld verschwindet, man selber aber weiterhin darauf schaut, schwenkt die Kamera mit.
Bei meinem Video gut zu sehen bei ca 2:10... oder ganz nützlich INNERHALB der Station, wenn, zumindest ich, die Landeplattform suchen muss


----------



## golani79 (8. Dezember 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Flugsims unterstützen das Ding leider zZ relativ wenige.
> Zwar steht da, dass zum Beispiel Sturmovik unterstützt wird, braucht dann aber Zusatzsoftware ( vJoy).
> Also bissl fummelig zum einrichten... je nach Game.


Dass Flugsims ein wenig komplizierter sein können, beim Einrichten diverser Sachen wundert mich jetzt nicht ^^

Am häufigsten fliege ich DCS.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Verhältnis Augen-/Kamerabewegung? 
Kann man das einstellen bzw 1:1 kann das ja nicht sein oder? Weil sonst würde man ja permanent außerhalb des Bildschirms irgendwo hinschauen.

Und wie fühlt sich das in anderen Spielen wie The Division so an - steuert man da quasi auch die Kamera damit? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Dass Flugsims ein wenig komplizierter sein können, beim Einrichten diverser Sachen wundert mich jetzt nicht ^^
> 
> Am häufigsten fliege ich DCS.
> 
> ...


Lässt sich je nach Spiel einstellen. Manche Games haben dafür im Game selbst eine Optionsmenü dafür.
Andere kann man über ihr eigenes Tool (Gaminghub).



> Und wie fühlt sich das in anderen Spielen wie The Division so an - steuert man da quasi auch die Kamera damit?


Die Steuerung ist normal über Maus und Tastatur.
Wechselt man dann auf die Ansicht "Kimme + Korn", bzw in den Sniper-Modus, zielt man direkt auf das Zeil, welches man mit den Augen fixiert.
Bei Ghost Recon wählt man beim Waffenrad per Auge aus, welche Waffe/Aktion ausgeführt werden soll.

Hier noch eine recht gute Erklärung, wie das bei Actiongames. Auch solche Kleinigkeiten, wie dass die Minimap nur auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt wird, wenn man darauf schaut, etc




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LOl9qDWNlpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


(schon bissl älter)


----------



## golani79 (8. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir jetzt ein paar Videos angeschaut - sieht generell ja sehr gut aus 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (9. Dezember 2020)

Ok, ich werd das Teil in den nächsten Tagen Richtung Loosa senden.
Probiers aus, wenns gefällt, behalts und wenn Du damit nix anfangen kannst, kannst Du's ja weiter geben an golani und so weiter...
Können das Ding ja bissl in der Community rumschicken


----------

